# Western Flyer Tricycle - Pedals & Restoration



## Beach (May 18, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to restore my old Western Flyer tricycle (photos attached) for my daughter.  Does anyone know where I could buy pedals for this bike?  Also, does anyone have any recommendations for a person who restores these bikes?

Thanks very much for your input.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 18, 2016)

it would have had plastic pedals. It would cost more to fully restore than it's worth. Add some pedals, Clean it up good and let her ride it. Welcome to the CABE.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 18, 2016)

There are new plastic tricycle replacement pedals:
http://www.amazon.com/Radio-Flyer-T...ycle pedals&qid=1463600621&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
http://www.bike-parts-plus-more.com.au/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=5098&cat=Tricycle+Pedals
Other than those, try e-Bay or look for a parts trike on craigslist.  Tricyclefetish.com has lots of information. And speaking from bitter personal experience, get cracking! Right now! Before she is too big for it.


----------



## rocketman (May 18, 2016)

I agree with Dan the bike man. Not saying it has no value, but a proper restoration might seem more fit for a more vintage model. Scrub off the rust, oil it, clean it and with pedals you got a winner......


----------



## Beach (May 19, 2016)

Dan the bike man said:


> it would have had plastic pedals. It would cost more to fully restore than it's worth. Add some pedals, Clean it up good and let her ride it. Welcome to the CABE.



Hi Dan, the bike man, thanks very much for your reply.  Just curious, when it comes to plastic pedals, do they just slide onto that metal piece in the picture I sent?  How do they stay on?  Any suggestions on where to get them?
Thanks for your input!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 19, 2016)

the 


Beach said:


> Hi Dan, the bike man, thanks very much for your reply.  Just curious, when it comes to plastic pedals, do they just slide onto that metal piece in the picture I sent?  How do they stay on?  Any suggestions on where to get them?
> Thanks for your input!



They should come with metal caps to hold them on. Someone posted a link in a post above on where to get them. There are likely other places online making reproduction parts also.


----------



## MrColumbia (May 19, 2016)

You don't have to break the bank doing a "proper restoration" but can still have a nice bike for your kid. Take it all apart and give it a new rattle can paint job. There is no chrome to worry about and not being original is not a problem since there is little "collectors value" in it anyway. Be creative. Do the work yourself and for less than $20 you can have a great shinny trike for the kid.


----------



## Katerina (Apr 8, 2018)

I have a western flyer tricycle I was wanting to make ridable for my nieces and nephews. But I'm needing a front wheel assembly. Any suggestions on where to find something to make it ridable again?


----------

